# Golden Owners in BC



## sympatica

What a great idea my Brody would love to meet up with other Goldens! I live in Maple Ridge, willing to meet up anywhere in the lower mainland.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Cosmo would be delighted to join a golden play date!


----------



## RetrieverRab

Thats great. I am off Monday Tuesday Wednesday Saturday Sunday. Whats is everyone's availability for this week? Any good places in mind?


----------



## sympatica

We are good for Wednesday, Friday(after 1pm), Saturday, or Sunday...There are several dog parks in Maple Ridge or I can meet up wherever...I do need to be back in M.R. by 2pm on Wed 

_http://www.mapleridge.ca/assets/Default/Parks~and~Leisure~Services/pdfs/dog_off_leash_pamphlet.pdf

_Maple Ridge - Dog Off Leash Parks


----------



## jackie_hubert

I work weekdays so weekends are best for us. Sat or Sun. Also depends on how my husband's shift pattern falls. We should be okay for this Sun but then no for any weekends until June 25 ):

Don't worry if we can't be there this time around. We'll join you next time. I'm going to send a PM about this thread to a couple of other BCers now.


----------



## May

Great idea!! I live in Richmond, BC and I'm bringing my puppy home this Saturday. We're free on Wednesday, Saturday and sometimes Sundays.


----------



## Dezpez

We would also love to come. I tend to work all over the place but weekends would be the easiest to plan for. We live in mission but will travel!


----------



## sympatica

Looks like everyone is up for the weekend....how does Sunday sound?


----------



## jackie_hubert

I hope we can make it on sun. 

How does surrey sound as a compromise for location? Kinda in the middle of Abby, mission, Richmond, maple ridge...


----------



## Discoverer

We'll be getting our Golden pup next month and I'll be happy to join a gang in a little while


----------



## Dezpez

Sunday works for us as long as it's morning (doesn't have to be early, like 10 or 11) And Surrey would be great! Anyone know any good dog parks out there?


----------



## RetrieverRab

Surrey on Sunday works for us, someone pick a spot and a time and we'll be there.


----------



## May

Will be busy on this Sunday. Friends are coming over to see the new pup. Sorry! I'll join next time  Hope you all have fun.


----------



## jackie_hubert

I don't spend a lot of time in surrey p so I don't know the city well...

Dog-Off-Leash Areas :: The City of Surrey, British Columbia


----------



## jackie_hubert

Clayton looks nice


----------



## sympatica

I'm to too familiar with Surrey myself or the dog parks there....only one way to find out  Clayton looks easy enough.


----------



## RetrieverRab

Clayton works for me


----------



## sympatica

ooops, was suppose to say "not too familiar"


----------



## sympatica

What is a good time for everyone?


----------



## Dezpez

Clayton sounds nice. How about 11am? And is it rain or shine?


----------



## RetrieverRab

Sunday at 11 sounds good, and considering it never stops raining here, it may have to be rain or shine


----------



## CAGK71

HI all,

Jackie thanks for giving me the heads up on this meet up.

What is the actual day, time and place? I'd love to bring Storm and my 2 legged kids!

I hope it wasn't last Sunday


----------



## RetrieverRab

So have we made any decisions here?? Sunday, Clayton, 11am? Does that work for everyone? Any other suggestions work better?


----------



## CAGK71

So I will see some of you on Sunday, May 29 at 11am at Clatyton Park, 7110 - 188th Street, Surrey

Just warning you that Storm is very ball motivated so if you bring a ball, he will get a hold of it and keep it in his mouth  I want him to socialize with other dogs so I will keep his ball in the car so he doesn't get possessive.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Sorry can't make it this sun anymore. Family stuff. Hopefully next time though!


----------



## sympatica

Sunday works for me


----------



## Dezpez

We should be there!! Sadie is looking forward to making some golden friends!


----------



## sympatica

Brody had a great time with Sadie 

If you find yourselves planning on visiting any of the dog parks in Maple Ridge, send me a message we'd love to meet up again.

Cheers,
Sherry


----------



## jackie_hubert

Did you guys snap any photos? How was that park?


----------



## Dezpez

sympatica said:


> Brody had a great time with Sadie
> 
> If you find yourselves planning on visiting any of the dog parks in Maple Ridge, send me a message we'd love to meet up again.
> 
> Cheers,
> Sherry


Sadie had an excellent time as well! I will defintely let you know the next time we head over to Maple Ridge!

Here's a few photos I took:










Sadie chasing a random Golden not from the board. (At least I don't think it was!)










Sadie playing on the giant pile of gravel.










Sadie and Brodie wrestling!










Brodie after he rolled in a mud puddle!










More wrestling!

I liked the park, but it was little small and Sadie would have preferred if there was a spot to go swimming!


----------



## RetrieverRab

Guys, sorry I missed my own event. I was called in for a graveyard shift at work lastnight and needed to come home and get some sleep. I apologize. However I would still like to organize a gathering, and a bigger one then just 2 dogs, again, sorry guys. Lets all stay posted on here and hopefully this weekend or the next we can figure something out. Glade you guys had a good time.


----------



## Discoverer

Is anyone going to dog show at Surrey (Hazelmere RV Park) this weekend?


----------



## jackie_hubert

I want to but I'm working sat. Do you know the schedule?


----------



## Discoverer

jackie_hubert said:


> Do you know the schedule?


http://www.westerndogshows.com/PLPDF/2011 SDS premiumlist.pdf


----------

